# غزو الفيس بوك



## ميرنا (23 يونيو 2014)

ايه رائيك فى علاقة الشباب ب الفيس بوك دلوقتى؟؟؟

 تلاقى الواحد لو بيشتغل فى وقت البريك فاتح الفيس من الفون
 وبعد ميروح يفتح الااب قبل حتى ميغير لبسه يشغله لحد ميغير بعدين يبص عليه يروح يتغدى ومفيش مانع يقوم يبص ويرجع قال يعنى بيطمن على ضناه اللى تعبان حاجة تفلق
 ولو مخطوبة حبات ورد بقى على صفحته وصفحتها وتلاقى قلوب طايرة 
والمتجوزين يعنى عليهم يخلصو شغل البيت بسرعة طايران علشان يقضو وقت لطيف ع الفيس كل حاجة بتاخد وقتها وبتروح لكن الفيس فعلا نسانا حاجات كتير اوى 
لدرجة انى بدور على مواقع زمان كنت بفتحها كل اللى بيطلع اسما مواقع واخرها فيس بوك فيس بوك يخربيته الفيس ده مكان فى ياهو  مكنش عامل كدا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يونيو 2014)

*



			فيس بوك يخربيته الفيس ده
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بس ماتدعيش عليه احسن الفيس دلوقتي متراقب*:smile01

*بصي انا واحده من الناس الفيس بوك بالنسبالي مش مهم اوي
يعني لو اتقفل او اتحرق 
مش هيفرق معايا كتير
يعني مش مهوسة بيه زي ماناس كتير مهوسين بيه

يلا اياكش يولع حتي*

*اه نسيت انه متراقب سوري*:smile02​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يونيو 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]لعنةُ الله على الفيس بوك*​​ *[FONT=&quot]إنه رغىٌ بالنَهِارِ ...ومَسّبةٌ بالليلِ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جربتى تويتر ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا هتعرفى مين بيكتب أية ولا فين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عبارة عن واحد فاتح هشتاج شتايم ...وفرحان أوى انه بيتشتم وبيشتم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حاجتنا الى السِباب واللعن هم أسباب التفييس والتوترة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ميرنا (23 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> 
> بس ماتدعيش عليه احسن الفيس دلوقتي متراقب*:smile01
> 
> ...


صحيح متراقب مفيش مانع نسحب الدعوة :smile02
انا خددت فترة كبيرة ادمان فعلا بس علشان بلعب مش رغى :t23:


----------



## ميرنا (23 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لعنةُ الله على الفيس بوك*​​ *[FONT=&quot]إنه رغىٌ بالنَهِارِ ...ومَسّبةٌ بالليلِ*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]جربتى تويتر ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا هتعرفى مين بيكتب أية ولا فين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عبارة عن واحد فاتح هشتاج شتايم ...وفرحان أوى انه بيتشتم وبيشتم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حاجتنا الى السِباب واللعن هم أسباب التفييس والتوترة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


لا مجربتش تويتر ولا هشتاج تفتكر حلوين :ura1:[/FONT]


----------



## tamav maria (23 يونيو 2014)

انا عندي اكونت ع الفيس وتويتر ومش عارفه فيدتهم ايه مش حاسه اني مستفيده حاجه بخش كل يوم وبخرج وبحس بملل منهم 
يارب يلغوهم​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> 
> بس ماتدعيش عليه احسن الفيس دلوقتي متراقب*:smile01
> ​



*[FONT=&quot]متراقب *​*[FONT=&quot]أية يا بنتى بس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طاب جربتى تتفيسى وأولادك واولاد العيلة  والجيران معمول لهم أأدد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مساء الخير يا عمو ( طبعا دة ولة من العيلة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مساء الخير يا أونكل ( طبعا دى بت من العيلة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت لسة قاعد عندك يا عم الحاج ( دة الواد اللمض اللى أنا مخلفه )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بابى ممكن تجيب لى مش عارفة أية وانت جاى ( دى البنت اللى أنا مخلفها )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أيوه يا عمممممم ....موزة جديدة فى الأصدقاء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة أبن خالى ...الفنان التشكيكى المغمور[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الله يحرقوا .... دة الداخلية أرحم ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ميرنا (23 يونيو 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> انا عندي اكونت ع الفيس وتويتر ومش عارفه فيدتهم ايه مش حاسه اني مستفيده حاجه بخش كل يوم وبخرج وبحس بملل منهم
> يارب يلغوهم​


انا صحيح ضيفت ناس كتير بحبهم بس على قد كده مش بنتكلم وممكن نكون اون لاين بس فين وفين لما نتكلم
بس اللى كنا مقعدنى عليه ممكن العب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يونيو 2014)

> انا خددت فترة كبيرة ادمان فعلا بس علشان بلعب مش رغى


فعلا انا اغلب وقتي عالفيس بوك بكون بلعب
وخصوصا لعبه سيف المعرفه وااوو

ولا لعبه اكس اوه
مقطعه فيها البت رورو
بس محدش يقولها اني جرستها


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يونيو 2014)

ميرنا قال:


> لا مجربتش تويتر ولا هشتاج تفتكر حلوين :ura1:


*والله لو حضرتك ناقعاهم فى مية البصل نص ساعة
مع فحماية بقى لما يستوا ...تاكلى صوابعك وراهم
*​


----------



## ميرنا (23 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> فعلا انا اغلب وقتي عالفيس بوك بكون بلعب
> وخصوصا لعبه سيف المعرفه وااوو
> 
> ولا لعبه اكس اوه
> ...


تقلقيش رسالة خاصة سريعة هتوصل ناو:t23:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]متراقب *​*[FONT=&quot]أية يا بنتى بس*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]طاب جربتى تتفيسى وأولادك واولاد العيلة  والجيران معمول لهم أأدد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مساء الخير يا عمو ( طبعا دة ولة من العيلة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مساء الخير يا أونكل ( طبعا دى بت من العيلة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت لسة قاعد عندك يا عم الحاج ( دة الواد اللمض اللى أنا مخلفه )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بابى ممكن تجيب لى مش عارفة أية وانت جاى ( دى البنت اللى أنا مخلفها )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أيوه يا عمممممم ....موزة جديدة فى الأصدقاء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة أبن خالى ...الفنان التشكيكى المغمور[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الله يحرقوا .... دة الداخلية أرحم ...[/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


*ههههههههههههههههههه
لا وانا عبـي
عبيطة يعني عشان اعمل كدا
انا عندي 2 اكونت
واحد للعيلة
والتاني لأصحابي
ومفيش حد من عيلتي يعرف حد من اصحابي
ولا حد من اصحابي يعرف حد من عيلتي
خليك مدقدق اومال:smile01

*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (23 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> لا وانا عبـي
> عبيطة يعني عشان اعمل كدا
> انا عندي 2 اكونت
> ...


ههههههههههه
لعب مخابرات
معانا رافت الهجان واحنا منعرفش


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> ههههههههههه
> لعب مخابرات
> معانا رافت الهجان واحنا منعرفش


لا مش رأفت المخابرات
قصدي مش رأفت الهجان ولا حاجه:smile02


بس كل الحكايه اني بحب النظام
والشئ لزوم الشئ:smile01​


----------



## grges monir (23 يونيو 2014)

النت دلوقت بقى عبارة عن فيس بوك  تقريبا
هو تقريبا لغى كل حاجة جنبة
فين ايام شات الياهو 
بس على الرغم من كل دة المنتدى لية مذاق خاص
تحس انك دخلت جوة بيتك لانك تقريبا عارف كل اللى فية وتعرف تتكلم معاهم وتعمل مواضيع وتلاقى تعليقات  مميزة مش زيى الفيس  حاسس انك قاعد فى الشارع الكل بيخبط فيك  رايح جاى
مش معنى كلامى ان الفيس وحش  دةوسيلة اتصال عبقرية لم تظهر حتى الان اى  وسيلة تانية تنافسة 
التويتر لم يحقق نجاح الفيس حتى الان
الفكرة ببساطة اللى لازم نقتنع بيها عشان منتدانا يستمر 
اننا نخلى الفيس كفسحة او خروجة  نخلية زيى   جنينة كدة بنخرج عشان نشم هوا ونتفرج ونغير جو بس فى الاخر لازم نروح بيتنا اللى هو  المنتدى
محدش فينا بينام فى الشارع ولا اية


----------



## grges monir (23 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا مش رأفت المخابرات
> قصدي مش رأفت الهجان ولا حاجه:smile02
> 
> 
> ...


ودة اسمة نظام برضة يا حجة هههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> لا وانا عبـي
> عبيطة يعني عشان اعمل كدا
> انا عندي 2 اكونت
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]يو نو مشكلتى مع التفييس أية ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنى معرفش أية بيتكتب فين ...مرة دخلت فى حوار مع مرات خال العيال [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما روحت لقيت الواد والبت ماسكين أهلى تريقة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت بتكتب ع الوول لية ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]..وول أية يا ولة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إية الفلح دة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعمال اسمع عن الكاندى كراش ...الكاندى كراش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دخلت من باب الفضول ليس الا ...وعمال أكتشف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لقيت اللى نط لى بيقولى : ما بتتلعبش كدة يا عم الحاج[/FONT]*​:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]واللى دخل يقولى : بذمتك بدل ما أنت فاضى وعمال تلعب كدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماتعدى على فى الأتيليه شوية [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (23 يونيو 2014)

الحاجة الو حيدة اللى فشل فيها الفيس حتى الان
انة ميقدرش يستغنى ان الايميل عشان تدخل بية


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> ودة اسمة نظام برضة يا حجة هههههههه


*دا هو دا النظام نفسه:smile02


*
*في نــاس مقضيناها كلام
 ونــاس فرحانة بصوارها
 ونــاس بتكتب 100 كومينت ولا حد معبرها
 ونــاس يادوب تعمل لايكات عشان يكون لها كادر في الصورة
 ونــاس كتير بتكتب " ههههه" وهي من جواها مكسورة
 ونــاس الأوف لاين مداريها ونــاس مع انها أون ولا حد حاسس بيها 
 ونــاس بتعمل مليون ادد عشان متكونش وحيدة
 ونــاس بتهرب من دنيتها في مزرعتها السعيدة
 وعجبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي !!!*​


----------



## ميرنا (23 يونيو 2014)

يا سيدى ردودكم ابداع بامانة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يونيو 2014)

> *[FONT="]وعمال اسمع عن الكاندى كراش ...الكاندى كراش[/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]دخلت من باب الفضول ليس الا ...وعمال أكتشف*​




> ​ *[FONT="]لقيت اللى نط لى بيقولى : ما بتتلعبش كدة يا عم الحاج*​




> ​


كاندي كراش دي من احلي الألعاب عالفيس
لسه متعرفه عليها من قريب
ومكنتش فاهمة بتتلعب ازااي
كنت زي طور الله في برسيمو:smile01
بس ربنا يباركلهم ولاد الحلال اللي عرفوني العبها ازاي:budo:


​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (23 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *دا هو دا النظام نفسه:smile02
> 
> 
> *
> ...


لالالالالالالالا
الفيس بوك غيرك
ارجعى يا هاميس
المنتدى يناديكى هههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> ونــاس الأوف لاين مداريها ونــاس مع انها أون ولا حد حاسس بيها
> ونــاس بتعمل مليون ادد عشان متكونش وحيدة
> ونــاس بتهرب من دنيتها في مزرعتها السعيدة
> وعجبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي !!!*​


*مزقتى نياط قلبى *
**
***
بس أنا سمعت ان الفيس دخله الأنفزة ...مع الصرف الصحى 
صحيح الكلا دة ؟
:smile01
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> لالالالالالالالا
> الفيس بوك غيرك
> ارجعى يا هاميس
> المنتدى يناديكى هههههههه


*ولسسسسه
اما اعمل اكونت علي تويتشر
مش هتعرفوني:smile01
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> لالالالالالالالا
> الفيس بوك غيرك
> ارجعى يا هاميس
> المنتدى يناديكى هههههههه


*هى شوية شوية وهتقوم تشحت بينا 

*​


----------



## grges monir (23 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ولسسسسه
> اما اعمل اكونت علي تويتشر
> مش هتعرفوني:smile01
> *​


عنجليزى دة يا مرسى تويتشر
بصراحة انا مكان التويتشر اعمل حظر من اولها هههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مزقتى نياط قلبى *
> **
> ***
> بس أنا سمعت ان الفيس دخله الأنفزة ...مع الصرف الصحى
> ...


*ياااالهوووووي انا تلت تربع اللي اعرفهم عالفيس متأنفرين
بس انا بقا مش بدخل متأنفره
احب ادخل وانا منورة كداهون

لان فيه فرق بين الانفره هنا هووت
والانفره هونكو

الفرق ان هنا محدش بيعرف انت فين داخل انهي موضوع خارج من انهي موضوع "بنج المنقبه بيكون شغال علي ودنه ":smile01
انما الفيس حدش يقدر يشوفك بتعمل ايه
غير وزير الداخليه بس الله يباركله الراجل بيتعب برضو:smile01:smile01

الا يعني ايه بقا نياط دي:thnk0001:
نياط السنباطي**:smile01*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هى شوية شوية وهتقوم تشحت بينا
> 
> *​





grges monir قال:


> عنجليزى دة يا مرسى تويتشر
> بصراحة انا مكان التويتشر اعمل حظر من اولها هههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ولسسسسه
> اما اعمل اكونت علي تويتشر
> مش هتعرفوني:smile01
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]مانصحكيش بتويتشر ...أنا عملت فولو لأمة لا أله إلا الله *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أن حد يفولونى أنا ؟؟.....ولا الهوااااا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لغاية ما لقيت واحد عمل لى فولو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]باجرى على هناك لقيت واحد آآآآخررر قلة أدب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]باعت لى أعلان شامبو للشعر  ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> نياط السنباطي**:smile01*​



*[FONT=&quot]هتقسمى على يا أم كلثوم ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأ نياط قلبى دى هى عضلات القلب لما بتتقطع شحتفة على حد [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ميرنا (23 يونيو 2014)

دانتو مكبوتين يجماعة ولا ايه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مانصحكيش بتويتشر ...أنا عملت فولو لأمة لا أله إلا الله *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أن حد يفولونى أنا ؟؟.....ولا الهوااااا*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لغاية ما لقيت واحد عمل لى فولو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]باجرى على هناك لقيت واحد آآآآخررر قلة أدب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]باعت لى أعلان شامبو للشعر  ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
معلش استاذي مكانش يعرف اكيد:smile01:smile01

*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يونيو 2014)

ميرنا قال:


> دانتو مكبوتين يجماعة ولا ايه


*لآلآلآلآ ... مكبوتين أية ؟
أستنى بس رورو وأم الولة تخش لك هنا
:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يونيو 2014)

ميرنا قال:


> دانتو مكبوتين يجماعة ولا ايه


الحر يعمل اكتر من كدا​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هتقسمى على يا أم كلثوم ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأ نياط قلبى دى هى عضلات القلب لما بتتقطع شحتفة على حد *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​[/FONT]


:smile01:smile01
سلامة* نياطاط *قلبك من الشحتفه
ماتتشحتفش علي غالي ابدا يارب:smile02[/FONT]


----------



## peace_86 (23 يونيو 2014)

*أنا عندي حسابات بالفيسبوك والتويتر وأنستغرام ..
فيسبوك الوحيد اللي بدخله على طول.. أما الاثنين الثانيين فبدخله لما يسمحلي الوقت أو لما أحد يقولي روح شوف انا كتبتلك ايش  ...

بس الفيسبوك هو ماخذ معظم وقتي..
يعني انا مش لما أفضى أروح أدخل الفيسبوك.. لأ انا بفضي نفسي عشان الفيسبوك .. أحياناً مش كل مرة ..

بس لا احد يفهمني غلط أنا مش مدمن فيه .. 
يعني لو تقوليلي اترك الفيسبوك لمدة اسبوع .. عادي ممكن اتركه ..

الفيسبوك شوي يخليك تعبر عن نفسك .. لكن في نفس الوقت مش بتقدر تكتب كل حاجة إنت بتفكر فيها وذلك لأنك محاط بأهلك وصورتك موجودة واسم موجود .. لكن ما يميز المنتدى هو اننا نقدر نكتب فيه إللي احنا نبغاه .. لكن من دون ما نذكر تفاصيل دقيقة عن حياتنا ..
*


----------



## grges monir (23 يونيو 2014)

> *وأنستغرام *


:close_tem:11azy::w00t:
يطلع اية الحج دة  يا زومل


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يونيو 2014)

*ايه ده انا ازاى احوليت ومش شوفت الموضوع ده 
النبى يا اوختشى كلامك صح الصح 
الفيس ده اصلا الناس فاكراه دفتر بتسجل فيه مذكراتها 
لو مين اجوز يكتب لو مين خلف يكتب 
لو مش عارفة مين اتخانقت مع جوزها تكتب 
فاضل لو حد دخل يعمل بيبى يقول ههههههههههه 
بصى بالنسبة ليا الفيس بوك مهم هتقوليلى ليه 
هقولك انا عاملة اكونت عليه من قبل ما اعرف المنتدى بكتيرررر 
عملت عليه اصحاب كتير 
هقولك ليه مهم عليه اصحابى واصحاب صحابى 
واخواتى وجرايبينى حلوة جرايبينى دى 
المهم انى تخصص بوظان بروفايلات 
حد يكون كاتب ستيتس حلو كدا وبيفرغ الطاقة اللى جواه من ضيق بقى 
او فرح تلاقينى انا بقى داخلة من غير احم  ولا دستور مقتحمة البوست بتاعه 
وهاتك يا تريقة هههههههههه وانتى عارفة بقى كتير يحب يزيط فى الزيطة 
مقدرش استغنى عنه زيه زى المنتدى كدا بالنسبة ليا *


> كاندي كراش دي من احلي الألعاب عالفيس
> لسه متعرفه عليها من قريب
> ومكنتش فاهمة بتتلعب ازااي
> كنت زي طور الله في برسيمو:smile01
> بس ربنا يباركلهم ولاد الحلال اللي عرفوني العبها ازاي:budo:


*ادعى بقى ليا انا واخويا 
علمناكى حاجة تنفعك بدل 
قعدتك كدا تهشى وتنشى :smile02*​


> فعلا انا اغلب وقتي عالفيس بوك بكون بلعب​
> وخصوصا لعبه سيف المعرفه وااو​
> ولا لعبه اكس اوه​
> مقطعه فيها البت رورو​
> بس محدش يقولها اني جرستها



*سمعاكى من هونيك والمصحف جتلك جرى 
ماشى يا لولو بتنتهزى فرصة غيابى وتفضحينى على الفضائيات 
مكنش العشم فيكى ابدا 
طب نسيتى اخر دور مين اللى كسب تحبى افكرك تحبى :budo:
*​ 



> *أستنى بس رورو وأم الولة تخش لك هنا*​
> * :smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01*​


*انا جيت اهووووووووووون 
فاضل دور ايرووووو 
بمناسبة الفيس توك بقى 
اسمعوا الشعر ده 
واحد بيعاكس واحدة على الفيس بيقولها 
حيرت عيناكى لايكاتى 
وعجزت عن وصف كومنتاتى 
يا من تهب اليكى طلبات الصدقاتى 
اعمليلى ادد حتى تكونى نور حياتى 
وادى الفيس واللى بناخده منه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 يونيو 2014)

> *ادعى بقى ليا انا واخويا
> علمناكى حاجة تنفعك بدل
> قعدتك كدا تهشى وتنشى :smile02*


هو ايه نظام الذل دا يابت :O
وبعدين انا بكسب في اللعبه بمجهودي
تنكري ها تنكري*:smile02

*


> *مكنش العشم فيكى ابدا
> طب نسيتى اخر دور مين اللى كسب تحبى افكرك تحبى :budo:*


هو انا اوتلكيش مش عمو عشم اتكل علي الله 
لا وتفكريني ليه 
انا فاكرة
كسبتك 10|0:yaka:​​


----------



## Comment (24 يونيو 2014)

*بـالـصـــور ◄◄ "بـدون تـعـلـيـق"*



ميرنا قال:


> ايه رائيك فى علاقة الشباب ب الفيس بوك دلوقتى؟؟؟
> 
> تلاقى الواحد لو بيشتغل فى وقت البريك فاتح الفيس من الفون
> وبعد ميروح يفتح الااب قبل حتى ميغير لبسه يشغله لحد ميغير بعدين يبص عليه يروح يتغدى ومفيش مانع يقوم يبص ويرجع قال يعنى بيطمن على ضناه اللى تعبان حاجة تفلق
> ...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يونيو 2014)

*يا جمال حلتى يا حلاوة طبختى





يووووووووووووووو مش ديه 

يا جمال مشيتى يا رقة سحنتى 
يييييييييييييييييييييي و لا ديه

يا جمال صفحاتى يا روعة بوستاتى 




ما أحلاك ما أروعك أيها الفيس 

لا حد يشطبك و لا يغتت على خلقتك و لا يمسح حتة من مشاركتك و لا يقولك أسلوبك و لا طريقة طبختك :new6:  

و لا تلاقى عيل بقى مشرف عليك يقولك إنت غلط و أنا صح :new6:





و لو حد إتجنن و لبكك (عملك بلوك ) الحبايب ييجوا يعملوا لايك

عرفت بقيمتك يا حبى الأولى (الفيس)
إمووووووووواه إمووووووووووووواه إمووووووووووواه











الحب الأول يا ويلى : ما أصعب نسيانه
:2::2::2:
*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *حد يكون كاتب ستيتس حلو كدا *​



*يؤكل هادا ؟*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يؤكل هادا ؟*​



*

ستيتس هى كلمة إنجليزية مكتوبة بحروف اللغة العربية الفيسية

و هى status

و جميعهم من أمثال واثقة و رورو يحبون كثيرا أن يكتبون عن ستيتاتهم  

مثل : feeling sad - I have a headache 

و عندما يشعرون بالسعادة : لا يكتبون شيئا :love34:

دا على أساس إنى دائما : فى الهم مدعية و فى الفرح منسية :new6:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يونيو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> ستيتس هى كلمة إنجليزية مكتوبة بحروف اللغة العربية الفيسية
> 
> و هى status
> ...



*سبحان الله
عَلم الإنسان ما لم يعلم 

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *سبحان الله
> عَلم الإنسان ما لم يعلم
> 
> *​




:new6::new6::new6:



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يونيو 2014)

> هو ايه نظام الذل دا يابت :O
> وبعدين انا بكسب في اللعبه بمجهودي
> تنكري ها تنكري*:smile02*


*
ايون انكرى طبعا بامارة المصاصات ها ها 
اسكتى بدل ما اسيحلك واشنع بيكى :fun_lol:
*


> هو انا اوتلكيش مش عمو عشم اتكل علي الله
> لا وتفكريني ليه
> انا فاكرة
> كسبتك 10|0:yaka:


 ​*بجد مااات امتى ده محدش قالى 
ايه الكذب العلنى ده يابت 
انا كسبتك 9/10*:smil15:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يؤكل هادا ؟*​


*ايه ده يا استاذنا شكلك مش فيسبوكى خالص 
:fun_lol:*​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> ستيتس هى كلمة إنجليزية مكتوبة بحروف اللغة العربية الفيسية
> 
> و هى status
> ...


*احبك وانتى بتشرحى كدا :love45:

ههههههههههههههههههه 
مش عارفة ليه يا ايرو صحيح 
بكتب احساسى وانا زعلانة بس 
وانا فرحانة مش بكتب 
اصل الحاجات دى بتتنظر اليومين دوووول :fun_lol:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يونيو 2014)

​


----------



## peace_86 (24 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> :close_tem:11azy::w00t:
> يطلع اية الحج دة  يا زومل



:new6::new6::new6::new6:
اضحكني ردك يا صاح !!

لا بس من جد .. هي تنكتب انستغرام او انستجرام ..
موقع تواصل اجتماعي احلى من تويتر واقل من الفيسبوك ..

بس هو صور بس. يعني بدل ماتحط الستيتس .. تحط صورة ..
وطبعاً انستغرام تستخدمها من الهواتف الذكية فقط .. اما الكمبيوتر واللابتوب لا ..


----------



## soso a (30 يونيو 2014)

*وبما انكم بتتكلموا على face book 

ايه رايكم فى الكلام ده *



الفيس بوك أكبر خدعة خدعتنا جميعاً، فنحن نعيش القداسة الوهمية عليه كل يوم 




​


----------

